# Que pasa si actualizo mi firmware



## SonyXploD (May 13, 2010)

hola amigos..tengo mi nokia 5800 xpress music con bandas liberadas pero quiero actualizar el software si lo hago se le va la liberacion ? ojo fue liberado por box no por turbo sim o algo parecido


----------



## ohmega (May 13, 2010)

Los firmware son actualizaciones, y resuelven fallas que llegan a presentar los equipos. Para saber si necesita tu equipo el firmware visita la página del fabricante.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 13, 2010)

regularmente esa liberacion se maneja como configuracion de usuario, aun asi el upgrade que te proporciona la compañia en su pagina oficial es un firmware que no toma en cuenta la compañia telefonica del cual eres usuario, por lo que los bloqueos de sim no tienen por que ser alterados, por otra parte solo hay una manera de averiguar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2010)

Peeeeeero, si durante el cambio de firmware , el equipo se colgara o se suspendiera el proceso por algún otro motivo . . .  creo que pierdes el dispositivo !

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

exactamente dosmetros, bateria llena y cable de datos seguro


----------



## SonyXploD (May 15, 2010)

el problema es que si lo necesita pues esta lento y tiene la primera version :S quiero actualizarsela xq me han dicho que la ultima version tiene mejor interface, mas no quiero que actualizando el soft luego pierda el dinero que gaste liberando las bandas me entienden?


----------



## antiworldx (May 15, 2010)

Compadre, con esto de la electronica no hay nada seguro. Como me dijo un viejo mecanico, "los fierros no tienen palabra".
Todo lo que te han dicho es cierto, sobre las configuraciones, sobre los riesgos, sobre todo.
Pero la verdad, si tu telefono no tiene problemas, que no falle o se apague repentinamente, tu actualizacion sera un exito.

Te explicare con peras y manzanas como funciona tu actualizacion.

El firmware es como el winamp, y tus configuraciones son los mp3.
En teoria puedes cambiar todo tu repertorio de mp3 y no pasa nada con el winamp.
Y viceversa igual, puedes cambiar de winamp a wm player y los mp3 seguiran intactos.

Así que tienes dos caminos, sigues igual y no te arriesgas nada, o te arriesgas y si no te toca el 0.1% de probabilidad de fallo, ya tienes firmware nuevo.

Salu2!


----------



## Ferny (May 15, 2010)

Yo he actualizado ya 3 veces el firmware de mi 5800 liberado y sin problemas. Te animo a que lo hagas ya que los últimos firwmares han mejorado muchísimo en el manejo de la pantalla táctil (más sensible y precisa que antes), especialmente noté el cambio al pasar de la v30 a la v40... claro que ahora van por la v50  Si tienes un firmware V20 o anterior vas a notar muchísimo el cambio jeje También dispondrás de otras novedades como el kinetic scrolling, que está bien, pero para mi el gran cambio fue la pantalla táctil que antes era inmanejable y ahora va como la seda...


----------



## SonyXploD (May 16, 2010)

jejeje gracias a todos por sus respuestas  empiezo ya mismo a actualizar mi nokia 5800 gracias!


----------

